# First shot



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll fire the first shot in this section I am a fan of the old school pontiacs and would love to hear from the "older" crowd!
My first goat was a 1965 GTO ( I really miss that car) and I'm going to build up a drag car based on the old school , just dont know what car just yet.


----------



## gto (Jun 17, 2004)

I love the old GTOs. They can get pretty expensive these days!


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

gto said:


> I love the old GTOs. They can get pretty expensive these days!




I know, I was looking for a 65 GTO and was shocked at the prices on the was is call a survivor and it was too hard to swallow.


----------



## PurpleC4 (Jul 27, 2004)

gto said:


> I love the old GTOs. They can get pretty expensive these days!


From one Old-Goat to another........

I love the classics. 1966, 389 tri-power coupled to (if my memory serves me correctly) a Borf Warner T-10.

~ Purp


----------



## old goat (Jul 27, 2004)

I just sold my 65 gto. Original matching number tri power 4spd a/c car. Fontaine Blue/Parchment for $34,250.....


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

PurpleC4 said:


> From one Old-Goat to another........
> 
> I love the classics. 1966, 389 tri-power coupled to (if my memory serves me correctly) a Borf Warner T-10.
> 
> ~ Purp



If I'm not mistaken they had muncie 4 speeds (close ratio).


----------



## old goat (Jul 27, 2004)

grapeknutz said:


> PurpleC4 said:
> 
> 
> > From one Old-Goat to another........
> ...


----------



## Mr Mojo (Jul 27, 2004)

I would love a '65, but I don't have the $$$ just yet.

My list of cars I want is too large that I'll probably just stick with what I already have.


----------



## Maco Shark (Jul 28, 2004)

I am a big fan of the 1970 cars. I have had several, and would love to get another one, but I can't comprehend the prices, I guess I had better stick with the corvettes for now.


----------



## GoToIt (Aug 1, 2004)

I just got a 67' 400 ci 3 weeks ago drives like a dream, especially for a 18 yr old like me.


----------



## Raynhis65gto (Aug 5, 2004)

*New Member, Love the Classics*

What a cool site to stumble upon! :cheers I currently own two 65 GOATs. One is a nice 389 tri-power in Mayfair Maize with a 4 speed. The other is a "I'm never gonna get it done" drag car project that has moved with me to 3 new houses! Was looking at the '04 GTO but local dealers wouldn't budge on price. They are wacked and will be sitting on cars this fall! I got frustrated and spent some money on some go-fast goodies to my '02 GTP instead.


----------



## ld9297 (Aug 9, 2004)

lots of nice gto,s back in the 60.s & 70.s I myself have a 64 all number match car 2 door hardtop black on black with bucket seat 389 4bl. with muncie 4 speed has 90,000 miles on her but car is in great shape Im the 2nd owner of this car i bought it back in 66 its been setting in my garage for 30 years I do need to a little restoring on it . Can anybody let me know if theres any place online to buy new parts already have year 1 catalog just trying to see if there is more than that company out there Most parts in year 1 is reprod. parts like to buy origanal if possible. thanks to all and have a great day


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

Have you tried Original Parts Group?


----------



## BrownEyes (Sep 10, 2004)

GoToIt maybe its something about the 67's and younger people.. I'm 19 and just got a 67 about 3 months ago. Though mine doesn't drive like a dream (yet!) I got it for a steal and couldn't resist. Okay so this is going to sound stupid, but personally I think its better to buy them cheap and restore them.. It makes you love the car 20x more.


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

BrownEyes, I agree there is something to be said about restoring your own. There is the pride of "Yep, I did that" but that depends a great deal on your own personal abilities and your bank roll. It can be very costly even if you do all the work yourself. Having others do it for you can be wildly expensive. Good luck with your new old car. I am partial to the the 66 but the 67 is a fine car as well. You don't see too many of the old ones around, at least not here, and they sure turn heads. And putting the pedal down is GREAT!


----------



## robertkeller (Oct 15, 2004)

Way back when...

In early 1969, my buddy bought a scratch-free '67 Goat, black with an immaculate white interior. About 22,000 or so miles. He paid $1,500 cash to the parents of a guy serving in Viet Nam.

To keep up with him, in August 1971 I bought a silver 1970 Judge from dealer in Arlington Heights, Illinois, and paid $2,990. 32,000 miles, silver exterior, black interior, no hood tach and a missing rear Judge decal. Lent it to my brother on his last day of high school and he spun a rod bearing, which cost some 450 bucks to fix because the dealer reneged on the warranty. Sold it in 1972 to a private party for $2,000 cash. I wept as it drove away.

Robert "There goes the Judge" Keller


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

ld9297 said:


> Can anybody let me know if theres any place online to buy new parts already have year 1 catalog just trying to see if there is more than that company out there Most parts in year 1 is reprod. parts like to buy origanal if possible. thanks to all and have a great day


There is always AMES from Mass. They produce parts the same as Year One but are a fraction of the cost. Performance Years is another good spot to look. They will sometimes have NOS parts. Then the other two as discussed is OPG and Year One. I have a hard time buying repo parts when I can find the originals, cheaper than repos, on EBAY.


----------



## ohpspe (Oct 14, 2004)

I am in love with anything from 1968-1972 and would like to buy and restore it to as close to original as possible.


----------



## hotwheels (Nov 12, 2004)

I love them all, but I think the Big A-Bodys (68-70) are the best. I have two of them, wouldnt mind a few more!


----------

